# Shrimp-safe fish



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I would like to have a tank, around 50 gallons, with a few shrimp. I am hoping to put a crayfish, possibly a blue lobster, which I'm sure can hold its own against most fish. I am more concerned with some other smaller species of filter shrimp, like an atyopsis. I am thinking of maybe a few halfbeaks . I want the crustaceans to be the focus, but I want to people to have a reason to look above the gravel. So I guess my questions would be pretty simple. Will a 50/55 gallon be large enough for a blue lobster, or should I stick with a crayfish? Then will halfbeaks work with the shrimp? Any other fish suggestions would be awesome as well. I can't get the tank started up until I move back to Galveston, so I have some time to plan things out.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

bump for some answers


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Lobster and crayfish are synonymous. You don't want crayfish with your fish and other crustaceans regardless of what species they are. Keep the crayfish in its own tank. The halfbeaks will likely eat your shrimps although ones that reach 3-6 inches should be fine.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

The halfbeaks I've seen only reach about 3 inches long, or so I've read. If that's not the case, then I will have to re-evaluate the situation.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Your information is correct. 3-4 inches max. Just saying smaller shrimps are likely eaten compared to larger ones. You'll be fine with larger ones.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm looking into bamboo shrimp or something like that. As said originally, I wont be doing this till January. I just know shrimp are pretty temperamental and somewhat expensive, and don't want to try things out on them.


----------

